# quanto dura la felicità.



## cat (21 Ottobre 2007)

*quanto dura la felicità.*

http://video.libero.it/app/play/index.html?id=1136fc9a17f3525760c6b38a84b97c57


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2007)

*cat*



cat ha detto:


> http://video.libero.it/app/play/index.html?id=1136fc9a17f3525760c6b38a84b97c57


 
Tristissimo....
Bruja


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> http://video.libero.it/app/play/index.html?id=1136fc9a17f3525760c6b38a84b97c57


....dura un attimo....un attimo solamente.....non possiamo essere sempre felici, non sarebe giusto, non lo apprezzeremmo


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2007)

*amore......*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....dura un attimo....un attimo solamente.....non possiamo essere sempre felici, non sarebe giusto, non lo apprezzeremmo


 
Certo, non sarebbe giusto, ma è tremendamente ingiusto che finisca con una tragedia.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2007)

*centrato*

Mi sembra utile per ricordare di essere prudenti al volante.
Bisognerebbe fare uno spot simile per ...il tradimento


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra utile per ricordare di essere prudenti al volante.
> Bisognerebbe fare uno spot simile per ...il tradimento


Ci sarebbe sempre il pirla o l'anima bella che pensano che a loro non possa succedere.
La stupidità umana è dura da scalfire....!
Bruja


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ci sarebbe sempre il pirla o l'anima bella che pensano che a loro non possa succedere.
> La stupidità umana è dura da scalfire....!
> Bruja


diceva nonna mia che la stupidità umana è più grande della misericordia di Dio....per chi Ci crede


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2007)

*Però*



Bruja ha detto:


> Ci sarebbe sempre il pirla o l'anima bella che pensano che a loro non possa succedere.
> La stupidità umana è dura da scalfire....!
> Bruja


Tanti guidano come pazzi e non si schiantano ...tanti tradiscono e non vengono scoperti...


----------



## cat (21 Ottobre 2007)

Bisognerebbe fare uno spot simile per ...il tradimento  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/quote]


ottima idea.
sarebbe di grande impatto emotivo.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (24 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....dura un attimo....un attimo solamente.....non possiamo essere sempre felici, non sarebe giusto, non lo apprezzeremmo


 
..io però in media sono felice..
mi dura più che un attimo, qualche volta giorni o mesi interi..


----------



## Old Micia (26 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> http://video.libero.it/app/play/index.html?id=1136fc9a17f3525760c6b38a84b97c57


troppo crudo come video........ purtroppo se devono accadere accadono....

rip.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2007)

Micia ha detto:


> troppo crudo come video........ purtroppo se devono accadere accadono....
> 
> rip.


Forse hai un atteggiamento troppo fatalista. Credo che il video mirasse alla responsabilità di chi guida e non a far pensare di poter essere uccisi mentre si è felici.
Se si guida con responsabilità le disgrazie accadono molto più raramente.


----------

